# Oh my aching legs!



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok, whenever DH and I have sex.......then my legs ache and ache for hours afterwards. They hurt so bad......why is this? Anybody else? What can I do?


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

What positions are you using?

Basically, are you over-taxing your legs when you get it on? Woman on top can be really strenuous, tho it is ideal for dealing with the belly-bump. But if your legs aren't used to all that weight... ouch!

Try spooning or doggy style and see if that helps.

Oh -- and if you have some varicose veins, you might be putting extra weight on them and making them ache. I don't know...


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 27, 2005)

This happens to me too. For me I know for a fact that is is my sciatic nerve. This really sucks and we rarely have sex because of it. I have tryed every position under the sun and I still get it. That being said there are a few sneaky tricks that help...1. see a chiropractor
2. try not to do any heavy banging!

Also try different positions ...on top helps...trying to orgasm quickly helps too. And "do it" at night so you can just go to sleep after and don't have to walk around.
Maybe this is not what you have though???? I'm no sexpert







(O.K. well I've been around the block a few times ) however ...
Well goodluck. What else can I say?


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh yeah, if it's sciatica pain... that's a whole different story than what I was thinking! (I was thinking it was thigh pain).

OK, so tell us -- what kind of leg pain is it?


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisyael*
OK, so tell us -- what kind of leg pain is it?

It is hard to describe..........mostly in my crotch area and thighs. More of a severe ache, than a pain. Like when you have nooooooo circulation in your legs and they just ache.

I avoided sex for almost 2 mos (tail between legs, poor hubby) because of this and other concerns....and I am usually too tired at night, though I do like that idea of just going to sleep then! So today, at DD's naptime I surprised him, but have been 'paying' for it for hours









I was on my back most of the time and didn't feel under much strain or pressure....other than some normal tensing of muscles. I do have some brand new vericose veins in the one leg, but they are below my knee.....the aching seems to be between hips and knees.


----------



## ehsclt (Mar 11, 2005)

What you describe sounds like the pain I get after sex when pg. Mine is due to varicose veins and circulation issues in my groin. Obviously, sex brings more blood to that area and it must pool there and have a hard time draining. We can only have sex at night and I stay in bed afterwards. Walking around afterwards is absolutely excruciating. If your issue is a vein issue, support hose have helped me with that a lot.


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh yeh, definetely have a look and see if you have any viens are going on down there. I had this problem too with my second pregnancy and there it was a big old ugly vien in my private zone! It hurt like hell and made sex impossible.
A cold washcloth in that area helps, so can tucks(a wet cloth designed for hemmroids), (not in your vagina though), and sorry to say this but maybe you're gonna have to stick with phone sex or something less penetrating! If you really can't keep your hands off each other then try and make it quick, and get something cold there right away after and don't walk around. See if that helps.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allismom*
It is hard to describe..........mostly in my crotch area and thighs. More of a severe ache, than a pain. Like when you have nooooooo circulation in your legs and they just ache.

I got a similar pain when pregnant with dd, my midwives gave me liquid calcium -magnesium-phosphorous, I'd take a tablespoon or so as needed and the pain would go away. I wish I could remember what they said caused the pain and why the calcium made the pain subside


----------

